# Pictures of aftermarket receiver installed



## Vardmar (Sep 10, 2012)

I'm trying to find a decent/good picture of an aftermarket double-din receiver installed. I have unsuccessfully searched...

My Accord just hit 250,000 miles and I'm thinking about buying a second car. An aftermarket receiver in no way is a requirement, but it could sway interest


----------



## Vardmar (Sep 10, 2012)

Found some, but looks a little odd to me. 

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/36-electronics/3318-aftermarket-av-receiver-install.html
http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/36-electronics/7786-anyone-have-aftermarket-dash-installed-pics.html


----------



## Chevyderek72 (May 16, 2011)

I'll see if I can get some pictures of mine tomorrow, I have a 7 inch Pioneer deck with the scosche dash kit. IMO it looks a lot better in person. I was worried it wouldn't look that great but it actually looks pretty darn good.

Sent from my Transformer TF101 using AutoGuide App


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Dude, no pics yet? Slacking


----------



## 115 (Nov 12, 2010)

There are a ton of pics on here. Do a quick search. This was asked almost two weeks ago. Here's a start: visit my garage.


----------



## bubby2411 (Sep 3, 2011)

Here is 2 pictures of my Pioneer AVH-P4300DVD


----------



## Camcruse (Oct 4, 2011)

The search button is your friend.

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/36-electronics/4546-nav-systems-aftermarket-look-stock.html


----------



## djhamp (Jun 29, 2012)

You can see mine on the next page (busy weekend post). I have the Metra kit, I think it looks great.


----------

